# Moving to Spain, can I continue using Dutch insurance?



## rronald_25 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I just finished my education here in Amsterdam and I am planning to take master degree in Spain.

Was wondering if I can continue using Dutch insurance because I am already comfortable with my specialist from VU medisch centrum, and will go back to Amsterdam every 3 months for consultation / general check up

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rronald_25 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just finished my education here in Amsterdam and I am planning to take master degree in Spain.
> 
> ...


is that via a private insurer?

if so, the best thing would be to ask them directly - if not, it's usual for you to lose access to state healthcare in one EU country once you move to another

what will you be doing about healthcare in Spain?


----------



## rronald_25 (Apr 6, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> is that via a private insurer?
> 
> if so, the best thing would be to ask them directly - if not, it's usual for you to lose access to state healthcare in one EU country once you move to another
> 
> what will you be doing about healthcare in Spain?


Its private and basic insurance, so not student insurance

I have medical problem and been treated regularly in Amsterdam

I think if I ask them, they will definitely say I cant.
The reason I want to keep my existing one is because I still need it for my treatments in Amsterdam every quarter.

About health insurance in Spain I will ask the embassy if I can use my existing one or I still need to apply for Spanish insurance which I think its very cheap since almost nothing is covered


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

If you migrate from the Netherlands (and you'll have to unregister if you move out of the Netherlands for longer then 8 months), you can not keep Dutch standard health insurance. The Dutch have private health insurances companies but the standard package is established by the Dutch government. You can't keep the default health insurance package. Some insurance companies offer 'expat' or 'internatioonal' packages, they are more expensive though and cover less. It may or may be cheaper to either get such a package or apply for health insurance in Spain.


----------

